# Some Christmas sweets!



## bladebuilder (Dec 16, 2014)

So me and the missus had a marathon baking session on Saturday, we did 6 chocolate chip banana loaves, a cream cheese enriched cherry fruit cake, 250 shortbread cookies, and about 450 squares. The squares were Eatmore bars, Mars bars, and Peanutbutter bars (all about 1 1/2" square, 3/4" to an inch thick. The cookies and bars are in the freezer, but here are the loaves and cake.













image_zpsab161c21.jpg



__ bladebuilder
__ Dec 16, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2014)

How does someone get on "THE LIST".....   They look awesome...


----------



## b-one (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks and sounds like you were busy! Looks good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2014)

That's gotta be some mighty tasty treats!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## pilch (Dec 19, 2014)

Just two words warranted here.

Cholesterol

&

Jealousy.

Cheers from D.U.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

Smart bride, kept you out the bars and you emjoyed it!


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 19, 2014)

She is worth staying home for! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll post a pic of the other cookies/squares Wednesday, gonna bring a plate into work for the boys. They are an indulgence for sure. Once a year she makes them.


----------



## disco (Dec 19, 2014)

Terrific looking baking!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice stuff the kitchen must have been Hot all that baking


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 25, 2014)

It wasn't too hot, been below freezing here for a while outside, so it's actually comfortable in the kitchen.

Here is a sampling...


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 25, 2014)

image_zpsbb1619b2.jpg



__ bladebuilder
__ Dec 25, 2014


----------

